# US Sands of Destruction screens



## granville (Jan 24, 2009)

New screens were released for Sands of Destruction today. This is the US title of World Destruction, an excellent RPG released last year. The game is due out fall of this year in the US and is apparently receiving a new soundtrack. For now, enjoy some English screens:



























Sorry, they're a bit grainy. But they show off some of the script.

http://www.nintendoeverything.com/?p=9018


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 24, 2009)

sands of destruction has a fall release date?
i thought it was scheduled for the march rush


----------



## granville (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm remembering somewhere saying fall. I could be wrong, but I certainly didn't hear March. I also heard they are recomposing the music and fixing the battle system to be harder. Apparently the battle had some flaws that made it easy to win or something.

The battle and music changing comments were from here:
http://www.siliconera.com/2008/10/14/world...-in-the-future/

Hope the music is good. If not, I hope we can undub the game.

On second though, the fall date was what Nintendo Power said.

I found an interview detailing some info:

- "Not since it turned Anakin Skywalker into a whining, complaining wuss ahs sand been so volatile."
- Ferals (race of beastmen) use humans as slaves. "It seems like the only escape of the humans in Sands of Destruction is to end it all, and that's where the story kicks off ..."
- The World Annihilation Front is led by a 16-year old girl named Morte.
- Duel-screen boss fights with multiple attack points, some more vulnerable than others.
- Random, turn-based battles. Attacks can be upgraded.
- You are Kyrie who's just out trying to find Mushrooms for his uncle. He's then summoned to the Feral mayor's house, placed under arrest, and then a power inside him wells up and melts all the bad guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's drained, placed in prison, rescued by Morte, and the story's off!
- Travel the sand covered world on sand ships. Fight sand whales. Team up with a Feral who looks like a cuddly Teddby Bear, but is actually a veteran bounty hunter who would kill anyone for the right price. Imagine this guy coming to kill you.
- Learning catch-phrases gives you status boosts.
- Fully voiced cut-scenes. 50 tracks from Procyon Studio with 20 by Mitsuda himself.
- "Who knows? If these were the sands that Anakin had been exposed to, maybe Darth Vader wouldn't have been such a jerk."

Interview:

- NP: The story seems pretty dark. What would you say are the game's themes, and what compelled you to go in this direction?
Kato: Well, I could spend an endless amount of time talking about what compelled us to go in this direction. At the most basic RPG level, [a typical story] comes down to the main character(s) of the game fighting against and trying to defeat enemies to save the world to justify their beliefs, to protect the ones they love, and to serve justice. For RPGs it seems the natural way for a game system to work - beat the enemy; otherwise it's the end of the game.
Yet I felt it would be refreshing to change the point of view a bit where "destruction of the world" is justified because of all the stronb bullying the weak, judging and accusing of others - I am hoping to arrive at a completely new game.
Of course, I cannot express that straight in the game and tried to keep it somewhat cheerful and entertaining on the surface. However, I find that games with such a story direction could be more acceptable these days, as the world we live in now is becoming more chaotic and uncertain.
- Other questions, but none that stand out to me. His favorite character in the game is Morte, though.

This came from Nintendo Power and copied here:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=348182


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 24, 2009)

ok i back checked some sights that weren't gamefaqs and august is right. i wouldn't be able to play it in march anyway with the rush of games coming up in the next 8 weeks


----------



## granville (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, this year the DS is being pelted with RPG goodness!


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 24, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sorry, they're a bit grainy. But they show off some of the script.
> 
> http://www.nintendoeverything.com/?p=9018


the link doesn't work
anyway of fixing it?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaayyy!! I'm so hyped up about this!! This game looks excellent, I'm guessing it'll be one of my favorites for the NDS!


----------



## granville (Jan 25, 2009)

That site seems down at the moment. I can't get into it right now. For now, the pictures can be seen here:

http://www.gamekyo.com/newsen29851_world-d...ages-timid.html


----------

